# Wohin mit den Goldfischen?



## alusch007 (6. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen alle miteinander,

Ich habe mir ein neues Haus gekauft und einen Teich gleich mit. In dem Teich etwa 35m² schwimmen etwa 100 Goldfische. Wo kann man diese lieben Tierchen unterbringen wenn sie zuviel werden? Ich kann keinem Lebewesen etwas zuleide tuen. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder eine Idee?

Gruß

Alusch


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit den Goldfischen?*

Hallo Alusch,

*herzlich willkommen im Forum,*

hast du Bekannte, die vllt. welche möchten. Oder sonst mal beim Zoohandel nachfragen ...


----------



## alusch007 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit den Goldfischen?*

hallo Frank und danke für die freundliche Aufnahme. Ich habe eine Bekannten, aber der hat das gleiche Problem. 
Ich habe noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Teichen aber möchte diesbezüglich unbedingt noch vieles lernen. 
Wie hält man die Population von Goldfischen überhaupt im Zaum? Man kann die Fischlein ja wohl schlecht alle sterilisieren lassen. ;-)

Gruß Alusch


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit den Goldfischen?*

Nochmal hi,

um die Population im Zaum zu halten, leg dir mal ein bis zwei __ Sonnenbarsche zu.
Schätze dir werden die kommende Fischbrut ein wenig schmälern.  

Da fällt mir ein: Ich muss auch noch welche haben.


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit den Goldfischen?*

Hallo,

auch von mir: Willkommen im Forum.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, es mal hier zu versuchen!
Gib wenigstens grob den Standort des Teiches an, denn verschicken kann man die ja schlecht. Und 200 km für ein paar Goldfische fahren auch nur sehr wenige. 

Ansonsten habe ich viel im (relativ großen) Bekanntenkreis rumgefragt oder die entfernteren Gartennachbarn wollten welche.
Bisher bin ich sie immer noch irgendwie "losgeworden" ohne die allerletzte Möglichkeit (Zoohandlung) zu nutzen.
Zooläden nehmen sie vielleicht für lau, allerdings sollten die Fische topfit sein, denn dort geht schon mal der Pilz herum. :?

Vielleicht bekommst Du sie auch mit nem Aushang im örtlichen Supermarkt "an den Mann" gebracht.
Ein Versuch kostet max. etwas Überwindung.  

Gegen weiteren ungewollten Nachwuchs könnte ein Sonnenbarsch vielleicht helfen. Aber der schafft den Altnachwuchs auf keinen Fall... die sind sicher schon zu groß!
Die überzähligen Fische herauszubekommen gestaltet sich bei mir schwieriger als die anschließende Vermittlung. 


Jetzt war Frank doch einen Tick schneller.


----------



## alusch007 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit den Goldfischen?*

hallo, 
hab ein wenig um die Ohren und melde mich deshalb erst jetzt. Erst mal vielen Dank für für Eure Beiträge.
Der Teich befindet sich in Dahlenburg nördlich von Niedersachsen. Wenn also jemand jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt.... Ansonsten werde ich die Tipps mal aufnehmen und mal schauen obs klappt. 

Bis dahin erst mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Gruß 

Alusch


----------

